# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  С.Гончаров. Ан-70: взлет и падение

## Д.Срибный

Ан-70: ВЗЛЕТ И ПАДЕНИЕ
Неоконченная история самого известного «постсоветского» самолета, созданного в Украине

Сергей Гончаров



http://www.airforce.ru/reportage/an-70/an-70.htm

Замечу от себя, что в целом соглашаясь с автором по его основным посылкам, все же считаю Ан-70 замечательным самолетом и очень жаль, что финансовые и политические обстоятельства помешали тому, чтобы эта машина стояла на вооружении наших ВВС.

----------


## Pit

Очень жаль, что наши военные снова ввязались в эту авантюру. Тем более (по последним данным) выделили 150 миллионов долларов. Что с этими деньгами будет, наглядно показывает судьба иска МО Украины к Авианту, по поводу денег, потраченных на "производство" двух самолётов:
http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2009/11/30/186087.html
ИМХО, гораздо разумнее было бы потратить эти деньги на Ил-476 и Ил-112.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Учитывая положение дел на Ильюшине, скорее всего решили организовать своего рода бэкап. В том случае, если Ил ничего не сможет родить - будет хоть что-то.
Опыт такой уже имеется - вспомнить Суперджет и Ан-148.

----------


## Сергей Гончаров

> Очень жаль, что наши военные снова ввязались в эту авантюру. Тем более (по последним данным) выделили 150 миллионов долларов. Что с этими деньгами будет, наглядно показывает судьба иска МО Украины к Авианту, по поводу денег, потраченных на "производство" двух самолётов:
> http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2009/11/30/186087.html
> ИМХО, гораздо разумнее было бы потратить эти деньги на Ил-476 и Ил-112.


Ну на самом деле не все так печально. Пока на Ан-70 Россия дополнительно выделила только 150 млн. РУБЛЕЙ. Больше выделяет Украина - в 2010-м предполагается ассигновать 190 млн. гривен (около 24 млн долл.). В целом же - если Россия получит за 65-75 млн. долл. весь пакет интеллектуальной собственности, связанной с Ан-70 (включая двигатели и пр.) то это будет для нее неплохая сделка. Машина в нынешних условиях бесперспективна, ибо фактически дублирует Ил-76, но в ходе ее разработки был применено довольно много новаторских решений, которые могут пригодиться при разработке того же крыла для Ил-476 или (результаты работ по Д-27) при "доведении до ума" НК-93.
Главное, чтобы в федеральном правительстве и федеральных ВВС удержались от соблазна принимать Ан-70 на вооружение. Вот это было бы действительно ошибкой.

----------


## An-Z

> ...Замечу от себя, что в целом соглашаясь с автором по его основным посылкам, все же считаю Ан-70 замечательным самолетом ...


Дима, а чем он тебе так нравиться? Понимаю внешне, красив. Движки ворчат приятно. А по сути? 
Машина создавалась для замены Ан-12, потом как то постепенно вымахала до тяжёлого ВТС причём не особо конкурируя ни по стоимости, ни по ТТХ с Ил-76ТД (уже не говоря о Ил-76ТД-90 и прочих его ипостасях). А глядя на развитие политических отношений между нашими странами, можно быть уверенными Ан-70 в наших ВВС места нет(особоенно в "новом облике"). А декларации остануться декларациями, как при постоянных заявлениях, что производство Ил-76 будет продолжаться в Ташкенте, идёт финансирование производства проекта 476 в Ульяновске.
Статья лишь утвердила  мою собственную оценку этого прожекта, за что автору спасибо.

----------


## Морячок

Кстати - а взамен Ан-12 то что? ничего?

----------


## An-Z

Увы, ничего, что можно было пощупать руками...

----------


## Морячок

Хм... Да уж - оригинально. Реализуются проекты, дублирующие друг друга или уже существующие решения. А до того, что реально необходимо - руки (деньги? мозги?) никак не дойдут.
А из "бумажного" что-то есть? или уж не проще ли тогда Ан-12 снова в серию запустить? Вон - "заклятые друзья" свой "Геркулес" уже полвека майстрячат всё... "Экономика должна быть экономной!"

----------


## Pit

> А из "бумажного" что-то есть?


Есть Ил-214, он же МТА, и Ту-330 (Ту-204-330).
По первому идут затяжные переговоры. Что со вторым - не ясно, но дальше макета дело наверняка не продвинулось (если макет был). Что и неудивительно при отсутствии целевого финансирования. Чисто рыночный потенциал рамповых грузовиков такой размерности весьма невелик.

----------


## alex5573

> Есть Ил-214, он же МТА, и Ту-330 (Ту-204-330).
> По первому идут затяжные переговоры. Что со вторым - не ясно, но дальше макета дело наверняка не продвинулось (если макет был). Что и неудивительно при отсутствии целевого финансирования. Чисто рыночный потенциал рамповых грузовиков такой размерности весьма невелик.


Ради интереса узнайте, сколько человек могут работать по выпуску КД в КБ Туполева и в КБ Ильюшина. После этого вопросы если не снимуться, то поменяются.
А бундесовские парашутисты в Гостомеле прыгали и остались довольны.

----------


## Mig

Сугубо ИМХО. У Ан-70 есть две принципиальные проблемы:

1) проблема политическая. Увы, сложилось так, что отношения между Россией и Украиной на ближайшие годы будут весьма сложные, и Ан-70 будет заложником этих отношений.

2) проблема двигателя. При всей внешней красивости Ан-70 не имел, не имеет и, похоже, не будет иметь нормального и надежного двигателя. А кому нужен самолет без надежного двигателя?

----------


## Mig

> А бундесовские парашутисты в Гостомеле прыгали и остались довольны.


И эти парашютисты оплатят серийное производство Ан-70?! :Tongue:

----------


## An-Z

Mig абсолютно верно выделил суть проблемы. Не получается у нас кооперации ни с Украиной, ни с Индией, ни с Узбекистаном. Поэтому ни о каком возобновлении производства Ан-12 и речи быть не может, Ил-76 и Ил-114 достроить не в состоянии..
А бундесовские, китайские, индийские (продолжить можно самостоятельно..) парашютисты прыгали с Ил-76 и тоже им были довольны..
Мне кажется Ан-70 могли бы довести до серии существуй СССР, а сейчас оплачивать такие опыты некому..

----------


## Сергей Гончаров

> Сугубо ИМХО. У Ан-70 есть две принципиальные проблемы:
> 
> 1) проблема политическая. Увы, сложилось так, что отношения между Россией и Украиной на ближайшие годы будут весьма сложные, и Ан-70 будет заложником этих отношений.
> 
> 2) проблема двигателя. При всей внешней красивости Ан-70 не имел, не имеет и, похоже, не будет иметь нормального и надежного двигателя. А кому нужен самолет без надежного двигателя?


Я бы добавил еще одну проблему - проблему размерности. Ан-70 создавался для той ВТА, где на смену Ил-76 должен были появиться Ил-106.
Но с фактическим отказом от программы Ил-106 машина для преимущественно оперативно-тактических перебросок с грузоподъемностью 47 тонн потеряла даже тот очень спорный смысл, который в ней был до 1992-го.
Реально ВВС России и ВВС Украины сейчас и на обозримую перспективу действительно желателен новый средний ВТС, но грузоподъемностью в 25 тонн, т.е. примерно той же размерности, что и Ил-214Т/МТА.

----------


## Вовчек

КАК ТОЛЬКО ПОЯВИЛАСЬ ИНФОРМАЦИЯ О ПРОДОЛЖЕНИИ УЧАСТИЯ РОССИИ В ПРОЕКТЕ АН-70., ТУТ ЖЕ ПОДТЯНУЛИСЬ ПИСАТЕЛИ ПРОТИВНИКОВ ПРОЕКТА. 
Пошли вбросы статей в СМИ, причем статей агрессивно критических.
Объективностью в них нет. А местами, есть и дезинформация.
Уважаемый Сергей.
Ваша статья, и последующие посты показывают, что Вы очень!!! далеки от темы.

----------


## 24serg

Ну, ведь здесь вроде форум, все кто считают, что статья неправильная могут выступить. Более того, тут надо отвечать, ибо статья висит на таком сайте Эйрфорс ру, это "ж" неспроста. Ну и защитников Ан-70 было-бы очень интересно выслушать. А то автор приводит цифры-факты, а ему в ответ "Ваша статья, и последующие посты показывают, что Вы очень!!! далеки от темы." Так медиа войну не выиграть.

----------


## An-Z

> .... Уважаемый Сергей.
> Ваша статья, и последующие посты показывают, что Вы очень!!! далеки от темы.


Обоснуйте свою точку зрения, если Вы к теме так близки...

----------


## VPK_Verka

Да уж,  статья в стиле "борзого повякивание".

----------


## Вовчек

И так:
1. Несколько пояснений по Ан-70
а Самолет прошел этап ЛКИ и первый этап ГСИ на эти этапы есть соответствующие акты подписаные и российской стороной.
Это говорит о следующем: На этапе ЛКИ происходит в том числе определение наиболее важных характеристик, оценка соответствия характеристик, требованиям ТТЗ. На первом этапе ГСИ, военные совместно с представителями промышленности проводят испытания на соответствие основных характеристик, требованиям ТТЗ.
б Поэтому на всех совещаниях, презентациях, авиасалонах и т.д, Антоновцы подчеркивают, что характеристики Ан-70 подтверждены в ходе испытаний. И на своих стендах это выделяют красным цветом. Не у кого из высокопоставленных чиновников сомнений и возражений это не вызывает, так как знают что первый этап ГСИ пройден и самолет соответствует техническому заданию ВВС. 
2.Разберемся с ТТ Требованиями на самолет. 
Облик самолета с самого начала определялся исходя из главных требований технического задания ВВС:
Перевозка 20 тонн груза на 3000км при взлете с ГВПП Длиной 600-700м и прочности грунта 5-6 кг/ кв.м.
Перевозка 47 тонн при уменьшенной нормированной перегрузке ( перегрузочный вариант) на 3000 км с БВПП.
ВВС с 1986 года по сегодняшний день ни разу своих требований не меняли.
ВВС ни когда не задавали дальности полета с другой массой груза, кроме 20 тонн и 47 тонн.
3. а.На испытаниях при взлетном весе 110 тонн ( масса испытательного оборудования 12 тонн) получили скороподъемность около 25 м/сек в установившемся наборе высоты.
б В полетах зафиксирован Расход топлива 3-3,5 тонны в час. На высоте 5000м расход достигнут 3 тонны в час. Рабочие эшелоны 8-10км.
4. Несколько слов о характеристиках грузов.
Груз характеризуется массой и объемом. Проведенные исследования, в которых охватыватывались от 200 до 300 наименований перевозимых грузов показали следующее.
На долю грузов массой 10-20тонн приходится 65-67 %
20-30 тонн- 14-15 %
30-40 тонн- 11-12%
Но это по массе перевозимого груза, теперь смотрим долю грузов превышающих размеры грузовой кабины Ил-76.
10-20тонн-31%
20-30тонн-55%
30-40тонн-70%
40-50 тонн 97-98%
Если посмотреть со времен Ан-12, то четко прослеживается тенденция в заданном диапазоне масс роста размеров перевозимых грузов. Так что рост размеров грузовых кабин процесс объективный и востребованный.
Смотрим по самолетам
Объемы кабин:
Ан-70-425м куб
А-400- 356 м куб
Ил-76МД-320м куб
С-130J- 127м куб
По возможностям использования аэродромов соответствующим типом самолета
( Прежде всего интенсивность полетов с различными весами) учитываются следующие факторы: Длина ВПП, число PCN, Тип покрытия, Прочность основания, АСN, давление в пневматике. Кроме того размеры рулежных дорожек, их РСN.
Начнем по порядку.
ПО данным Минтранса на 2006 год у нас насчитывалось аэродромов класса А,Б,В ( охватываются длины ВПП от 1800м до 3200 и более)-122.
Класса Г,(1300-1800м) – 97 из них грунтовых 39, класса Д (1000-1300м)-38 из них грунтовых 17, класса Е (500-1000м)-127 из них с грунтовых-101. Таким образом аэродромов класса Г, Д, Е- 262 из них с грунтовым покрытием- 157.
Рассмотрим возможность использования ВПП по грузоподъемности самолета. В таблице 1 приведены данные по АСN для Ан-70,Ил-76Т/ ТД
(таблица1)
Самолет      Ан-70   Ил-76Т   Ил-76ТД   Ан-12   С-130
АCN
-БВПП, R/В  22/8,5*  32/14      36/14.5   7/17      9/37
* В числителе АСN для Gмах взл 
В знаменателе АСN для Gпустого
Анализ аэродромов класса В и выше, зарегистрированных в реестре Минтранса, с учетом использования ВПП по грузоподъемности разных типов самолетов (данные таблицы 1) показывает, что существует значительное количество аэродромов класса В и выше на которых например Ил-76 не используется или используется с ограничениями по весу ,сезонности, интенсивности полетов с максимальным весом. 
Ан-70 за счет меньшего АСN имеет преимущество при использовании аэродромов класса В и выше , а при использовании аэродромов класса Г,Д и даже Е (режим КВП) это преимущество становится значительным. 
Кроме того сочетание малых размеров Размах крыла -44м, Длина- 40,73м, колея шасси-5200м, База шасси-18,15м, системы Автоматического регулирования давления в пневматиках обеспечивает высокую маневренность на земле при рулении. Без использования реверса винтов, на полосе шириной 40 метров разворачивается на 180 градусов. Использование реверса позволяет в некоторых ситуациях использовать движение задним ходом. 
По расходам топлива.
Берем для примера Ан-12 расход на 5000м 2300кг/ч при G груза= 6600 кг Ан-70 -3000 кг в /час При массе нагрузки 12 тонн.
Продолжение вечером

----------


## alex5573

> Сугубо ИМХО. У Ан-70 есть две принципиальные проблемы:
> 
> 1) проблема политическая. Увы, сложилось так, что отношения между Россией и Украиной на ближайшие годы будут весьма сложные, и Ан-70 будет заложником этих отношений.
> 
> 2) проблема двигателя. При всей внешней красивости Ан-70 не имел, не имеет и, похоже, не будет иметь нормального и надежного двигателя. А кому нужен самолет без надежного двигателя?


Просьба уточнить, двигателя или винта. Хотя и винт тоже неплох.
При этом дорабатывался самолёт не только без целевого, а вообще без никакого финансирования.

----------


## An-Z

Вовчек, вижу, Вы к теме близки, спасибо за информацию. 
А вот скажите, ТТЗ на Ан-70 как были выданы в 1986 году так ни разу не менялись? И он изначально позиционировался как тяжёлый транспортный самолёт?
Можете как то подтвердить изначальное требование ТТЗ на перевозку 47 тонн в перегруз? Может мне память изменяет, но первые заявленные общественности массы такого груза колебались в пределах 30-35т.
И почему Вы сравниваете Ан-70 с Ан-12, а не с Ил-76ТД-90 например?

----------


## Mig

> И так:
> 1. Несколько пояснений по Ан-70
> ......
> 2.Разберемся с ТТ Требованиями на самолет. 
> ВВС с 1986 года по сегодняшний день ни разу своих требований не меняли.
> ВВС ни когда не задавали дальности полета с другой массой груза, кроме 20 тонн и 47 тонн.
> .......


Скажу откровенно - не впечатлило. Ваш ответ из серии "в огороде бузина, а в Киеве Ан-70". Вы не ответили на 2 основных пункта статьи: 1)насколько достигнутые ЛТХ отвечают заявленным 2) как решается или будет решаться проблема двигателя и, ес-но, винтов к нему.

Ну, а пассаж про ТТ Требования - это ваще прикол! :Tongue:  
Какие ВВС с 1986 года требований не меняли?! ВВС Советского Союза, которых уже 17 (семьнадцать!!!!) лет нет?! Или России? Или Украины? А нужен ли ныне такой самолет ВВС России - б-а-а-а-альшой вопрос... 

Может поэтому ВВС РФ формально и не сформулировали ТТТ к машине, которая задумывалась в другое время, в другой стране, в других геополитических условиях?

----------


## Mig

> Просьба уточнить, двигателя или винта. Хотя и винт тоже неплох.
> При этом дорабатывался самолёт не только без целевого, а вообще без никакого финансирования.


1) Гм-гм... Я не могу себе представить отличный двигатель с плохим винтом или плохой двигатель с отличным винтом.
2) За бесплатно, т.е. даром, без денег, без никакого финансирования в наше рыночное время ничего не может быть. За бесплатно на воле уже почти не работают....
А если самолет дорабатывался (закупались материалы, комплектующие, платилась какая-то з/п конструкторам, технологам, инженерам, рабочим, оплачивалось электричество, газ, вода, воздух, кислород и т.д и т.п.), значит какие-то деньги, т.е. финансирование, было.

----------


## Сергей Гончаров

> И так:
> 1. Несколько пояснений по Ан-70
> а Самолет прошел этап ЛКИ и первый этап ГСИ на эти этапы есть соответствующие акты подписаные и российской стороной.
> Это говорит о следующем: На этапе ЛКИ происходит в том числе определение наиболее важных характеристик, оценка соответствия характеристик, требованиям ТТЗ. На первом этапе ГСИ, военные совместно с представителями промышленности проводят испытания на соответствие основных характеристик, требованиям ТТЗ.


Чистая правда.



> б Поэтому на всех совещаниях, презентациях, авиасалонах и т.д, Антоновцы подчеркивают, что характеристики Ан-70 подтверждены в ходе испытаний. И на своих стендах это выделяют красным цветом. Не у кого из высокопоставленных чиновников сомнений и возражений это не вызывает, так как знают что первый этап ГСИ пройден и самолет соответствует техническому заданию ВВС.


А вот это уже *вранье*. Впрочем, последуем правилу Википедии («предполагайте добрые намерения») и будем исходить из того, что Вы лично Акта по выполнению части программы Государственных совместных испытаний самолета Ан-70 №01-02 не видели и говорите только со слов представителей АНТК. В Разделе 3 («Заключение») этого Акта есть пункт 3.2. в котором сказано дословно следующее:
«Основными несоответствиями (ТТЗ и ОТТ – Прим. С.Г.) являются:
- не реализуется крейсерская скорость 700-750 км/ч на высоте 11000 м;
- перегоночная дальность полета составляет 6580 км, при заданной 8000 км;
- не достигнуты основные технические данные двигателя Д-27 и винтовентилятора СВ-27;
- не достигнуты основные показатели надежности и эксплуатационной технологичности.»



> 2.Разберемся с ТТ Требованиями на самолет. 
> Облик самолета с самого начала определялся исходя из главных требований технического задания ВВС:
> Перевозка 20 тонн груза на 3000км при взлете с ГВПП Длиной 600-700м и прочности грунта 5-6 кг/ кв.м.
> Перевозка 47 тонн при уменьшенной нормированной перегрузке ( перегрузочный вариант) на 3000 км с БВПП.
> ВВС с 1986 года по сегодняшний день ни разу своих требований не меняли.
> ВВС никогда не задавали дальности полета с другой массой груза, кроме 20 тонн и 47 тонн.


Я должен обратить Ваше внимание на то, что заявление, будто Ан-70 соответствует требованию ВВС о транспортировке 47 тонн груза на 3000 км также не соответствует действительности. Официально заявленная АНТК дальность полета Ан-70 с грузом 47 т даже при условии доведения его  характеристик по дальности до проектных (т.е. на 10% больше, чем предусмотрено ТТЗ) составляет всего 1350 км.



> Объемы кабин:
> Ан-70-425м куб
> А-400- 356 м куб
> Ил-76МД-320м куб
> С-130J- 127м куб.


Объем грузовой кабины корректнее сравнивать не с Ил-76МД, а с Ил-76МФ, у которого она составляет все же 400 куб. м (при грузоподъемности 60 т). В целом реальные возможности Ил-76МФ и Ан-70 по массогабаритным характеристикам перевозимых грузов примерно сопоставимы – Ил-76МФ имеет заметное преимущество по их массе и длине (грузовой отсек длиной 31,14 м против 22,4 м у Ан-70), а Ан-70 – допускает их больший ассортимент по поперечным габаритам (поперечные размеры грузовой кабины 4,0х4,1 м у Ан-70 против 3,45х3,4 м у Ил-76МФ). Таким образом, вопрос дальнейшего выбора упирается в дальность полета и стоимость машин, причем в обоих случаях Ил-76МФ имеет явное преимущество. 
Еще большее неприятие вызывает попытка протолкнуть Ан-70 для использования в качестве импровизированного оперативно-стратегического ВТС в условиях, когда и ВВС России и ВВС Украины располагают достаточных парком «семьдесят шестых» - у ВВС (и вооруженных сил в целом) обеих стран существую куда более насущные потребности. 
Что же касается Ан-12, то никто не спорит, что ЕСЛИ (а это под большим вопросом) Ан-70 удастся довести, то последняя машина будет значительно лучше Ан-12. Вопрос в другом – оправдана ли замена Ан-12 на Ан-70 в условиях, когда от замены Ил-76 на Ил-106 отказались. Я считаю, что такая замена не оправдана, т.к. не выдерживает проверки критерием «стоимость/эффективность». И в нынешних условиях наиболее рациональное решение для России – разработка действительно среднего ВТС грузоподъемностью до 25 тонн, а для Украины – покупка лицензии на эту машину либо – если отношения наших стран и дальше будут обостряться – приобретение на вторичном рынке С-130 (из числа «предпоследних» модификаций).

----------


## Сергей Гончаров

> 2) За бесплатно, т.е. даром, без денег, без никакого финансирования в наше рыночное время ничего не может быть. За бесплатно на воле уже почти не работают....
> А если самолет дорабатывался (закупались материалы, комплектующие, платилась какая-то з/п конструкторам, технологам, инженерам, рабочим, оплачивалось электричество, газ, вода, воздух, кислород и т.д и т.п.), значит какие-то деньги, т.е. финансирование, было.


Разумеется было. Только в 1992-2007 гг. на Ан-70 было израсходовано 304 млн. долл.

----------


## cumulus

> Чистая правда.
> 
> 
> Что же касается Ан-12, то никто не спорит, что ЕСЛИ (а это под большим вопросом) Ан-70 удастся довести, то последняя машина будет значительно лучше Ан-12. Вопрос в другом – оправдана ли замена Ан-12 на Ан-70 в условиях, когда от замены Ил-76 на Ил-106 отказались. Я считаю, что такая замена не оправдана, т.к. не выдерживает проверки критерием «стоимость/эффективность». И в нынешних условиях наиболее рациональное решение для России – разработка действительно среднего ВТС грузоподъемностью до 25 тонн, а для Украины – покупка лицензии на эту машину либо – если отношения наших стран и дальше будут обостряться – приобретение на вторичном рынке С-130 (из числа «предпоследних» модификаций).


Позвольте с Вами коллега не согласиться и усомниться в Вашей обьективности... и вот почему :
- назовите хоть один самолет, характеристики которого удалось получить сразу на требуемом уровне...
- упоминаемый Вами Ан-12 вначале тоже страдал недовыполнением требуемых показателей, особенно по силовой установке.. и тем не менее его довели. Это же справедливо и для Д-27 с СВ-27 .
- если Россия начнет разрабатывать средний транспортный самолет с грузоподьемностью, как Вы говорите до 25 тонн, то неизбежно получит аппарат очень подобный Ан-70 по массово габаритным характеристикам, так как заказчик тут же захочет "впихнуть" в грузовую кабину почти всю номенклатуру своей военной техники. И сколько это будет стоить?
- и наконец ,будьте обьективны , Вас послушать так антоновцы сделать транспортный самолет не в состоянии - только купить аппарат российского производства или лицензию на С-130.... и это при том, что за последние годы именно российский авиапром производит лицензионно антоновскую технику.
Я могу согласиться с Вами в смысле рассмотрения выбора между Ан-70 и глубоко модифицированного Ил-76.  Но по условиям базирования эти машины несравнимы. А проблемы у новой и дорогостоящей техники были ,есть и будут всегда.

----------


## Mig

> ...Вас послушать так антоновцы сделать транспортный самолет не в состоянии - только купить аппарат российского производства или лицензию на С-130.... и это при том, что за последние годы именно российский авиапром производит лицензионно антоновскую технику...


Я не нашел в материале Сергея Гончарова ни слова, ни запятой, посвященной тому, что антоновцы в состоянии, а что не в состоянии сделать... Зачем же приписывать собственные домыслы другому человеку?

----------


## Сергей Гончаров

> Позвольте с Вами коллега не согласиться и усомниться в Вашей обьективности... и вот почему :
> - назовите хоть один самолет, характеристики которого удалось получить сразу на требуемом уровне....


А какая связь?  :Confused: 



> - упоминаемый Вами Ан-12 вначале тоже страдал недовыполнением требуемых показателей, особенно по силовой установке.. и тем не менее его довели. Это же справедливо и для Д-27 с СВ-27 .


Так ведь речь-то даже не в самом "недовыполнении требуемых показателей". Это неприятно, но нормально. Речь о систематической фальсификации АНТК характеристик своего детища. Кроме того, есть и другое мнение о Д-27 - а именно, что проблемы этого двигателя связанны в первую очередь с порочностью самой концепции ТВВД и соответственно -  что довести его (или любой другой ТВВД) в принципе невозможно. Я не обладаю достаточной подготовкой, чтобы на 100% быть в этом уверенным. Но эту точку зрения следует принимать в расчет. 



> - если Россия начнет разрабатывать средний транспортный самолет с грузоподьемностью, как Вы говорите до 25 тонн, то неизбежно получит аппарат очень подобный Ан-70 по массово габаритным характеристикам, так как заказчик тут же захочет "впихнуть" в грузовую кабину почти всю номенклатуру своей военной техники. И сколько это будет стоить?


25 тонн и 47 тонн - довольно большая разница и "очень подобным" Ан-70 по массогабаритным характеристикам 25-тонник не будет. А если мы будет рассуждать в духе, что "все равно заказчик дурак", тогда вообще ТТЗ не нужны.  :Cool:  



> - и наконец ,будьте обьективны , Вас послушать так антоновцы сделать транспортный самолет не в состоянии..


Так ведь не писал я такого!  :Smile:  Другое дело, что при потребности Воздушных Сил Украины в средних оперативно-тактических ВТС - 22 машины - разработка собственными силами такого самолета не оправдана экономически - дешевле лицензию купить.



> Но по условиям базирования эти машины несравнимы.


У Ан-70, безусловно, лучшие ВПХ, чем у Ил-76. Но насчет условий базирования Вы все же несколько погорячились - и тот и другой самолеты способны работать с грунтовых ВПП.



> А проблемы у новой и дорогостоящей техники были ,есть и будут всегда.


Безусловно. Никто и не требует, чтобы Ан-70 или какая-либо другая машина были "беспроблемными" самолетами. Вопросы в другом - 1) решаемы ли эти проблемы; 2) даже если решаемы, оправданно ли в современных условиях такое дорогое решение, как принятие на вооружение Ан-70?

----------


## cumulus

Так ведь речь-то даже не в самом "недовыполнении требуемых показателей". Это неприятно, но нормально. Речь о систематической фальсификации АНТК характеристик своего детища. Кроме того, есть и другое мнение о Д-27 - а именно, что проблемы этого двигателя связанны в первую очередь с порочностью самой концепции ТВВД и соответственно -  что довести его (или любой другой ТВВД) в принципе невозможно. Я не обладаю достаточной подготовкой, чтобы на 100% быть в этом уверенным. Но эту точку зрения следует принимать в расчет. 

25 тонн и 47 тонн - довольно большая разница и "очень подобным" Ан-70 по массогабаритным характеристикам 25-тонник не будет. А если мы будет рассуждать в духе, что "все равно заказчик дурак", тогда вообще ТТЗ не нужны.  :Cool:  

Так ведь не писал я такого!  :Smile:  Другое дело, что при потребности Воздушных Сил Украины в средних оперативно-тактических ВТС - 22 машины - разработка собственными силами такого самолета не оправдана экономически - дешевле лицензию купить.

У Ан-70, безусловно, лучшие ВПХ, чем у Ил-76. Но насчет условий базирования Вы все же несколько погорячились - и тот и другой самолеты способны работать с грунтовых ВПП.

Безусловно. Никто и не требует, чтобы Ан-70 или какая-либо другая машина были "беспроблемными" самолетами. Вопросы в другом - 1) решаемы ли эти проблемы; 2) даже если решаемы, оправданно ли в современных условиях такое дорогое решение, как принятие на вооружение Ан-70?[/QUOTE]

Давайте попробую ответить Вам по порядку:
Систематическая фальсификация характеристик -можем сказать иначе, есть реально полученные характеристики на опытной машине и есть характеристики, которые будут получены на серийных машинах... и то не сразу . Заказчик сам определяет, какие показатели для него важнее на первом этапе.Тут можно долго хвататься за отдельные цифры, но даже не профессионалу видно, что уровень Ила и Ана - это разные поколения.  По базированию же эти машины просто не сопоставимы!
То, что Ан-70 стал таким, как он есть по грузоподьемности и размерам грузового салона - это ТРЕБОВАНИЯ того самого заказчика... в первую очередь МО России. К слову - 47 т. это перегрузочный вариант, связанный с требованием везти танк...
По Д-27 - что же порочного в его концепции? С точки зрения конструкции это обычный турбовинтовой двигатель, кстати по компоновке подобный широко известному НК-12. Чем СВ-27 плох?
То, что ТВД по топливной эффективности превосходит ТРДД даже не подлежит обсуждению.
В свое время ЦАГИ и ЦИАМ "с пеной у рта" доказывали, что лучше концепции  и быть не может. 
По части стоимости - Вы совершенно правы - Ан-70 ОЧЕНЬ дорогая "игрушка" для военных и в нынешнее бедное время "игрушка" разорительная.  Но тут каждое государство решает само, что и сколько оно может себе позволить. Для Украины это вопрос престижа, если хотите.

----------


## Mig

> То, что Ан-70 стал таким, как он есть по грузоподьемности и размерам грузового салона - это ТРЕБОВАНИЯ того самого заказчика... в первую очередь МО России.


Пардон! Ранее вы писали: "ВВС с 1986 года по сегодняшний день ни разу своих требований не меняли..."

В 1986 году МО России и в мыслях не сущестововало! И если вы говорите о требованиях заказчика, то это - ВВС СССР, которые как известно, уже давно не существует... Поэтому получается, что Ан-70 стал таким по требования заказчика .... ВВС СССР... Но ведь и Украинская ССР входила в СССР... Опять "в огороде бузина, а в Киеве Ан-70"...

----------


## cumulus

Раз уж МО России ТЗ с советских времен не меняло - значит оно с ним согласно и менять тут нечего. Разве я неправ?

----------


## Mig

> Раз уж МО России ТЗ с советских времен не меняло - значит оно с ним согласно и менять тут нечего. Разве я неправ?


Не прав. Т.к. есть такое понятие как правоприемственность. МО РФ - *НЕ является правоприемником* МО СССР. МО Украины имеет такое же отношение к МО СССР, как и МО РФ.

----------


## cumulus

Так чего ж оно его не поменяло? Значит все устраивает... кроме цены...

----------


## cumulus

Джентльмэны ! Давайте не путать политику с техникой! Я так понимаю, если этот аппарат такой проблеммный и дорогой и России не нужен, так надо быть последовательным и обьявить, что такой самолет МО России не нужен и строить свой.... такой нужный. А то получается: то нужен... то не нужен... - не пойму я Вас Михайловых...
Я ведь это к чему говорю - машина действительно прочто ОБАЛДЕННЫЙ долгострой. Но ! Ничего более совершенного с технической точки зрения ни Российский, ни Украинский авиапром предложить не может...во всяком случае пока... А в отношении технических проблем, особенно чужих надо стараться быть обьективным. Выделят денег - машинка будет просто супер !!!!

----------


## Mig

> ... Я ведь это к чему говорю - машина действительно прочто ОБАЛДЕННЫЙ долгострой. Но ! Ничего более совершенного с технической точки зрения ни Российский, ни Украинский авиапром предложить не может...во всяком случае пока... А в отношении технических проблем, особенно чужих надо стараться быть обьективным. Выделят денег - машинка будет просто супер !!!!


1) Обалденный долгострой - согласен на все 100%!
2) Относительно "совершенства с технической точки зрения"... Похоже критерии этого "совершенства" АНТК и ВВС РФ понимают по разному... 
3) "Выделят денег...." - "Съест-то он съест, но кто ж ему даст?!"

Сугубо ИМХО: нет ничего опаснее долгостроев. Когда долгострой, вбухав  в него массу денег и сил, бывает готов, то оказывается, что он никому не нужен, т.к. прошло время, изменились требования к нему... Боюсь, если отбросить эмоции и называть вещи своими именами, что это и ожидает Ан-70. :Frown:

----------


## cumulus

Машинку то ведь все равно доведут. И денежку кто нибудь вделит.... например Индия или Китай. И вот тогда , лет так через 10, российские ВВС будут на Ил-76 небо коптить, а к примеру Китай использовать более совершенную технику... и кто тогда будет китаец ?

----------


## Mig

> Машинку то ведь все равно доведут. И денежку кто нибудь вделит.... например Индия или Китай. И вот тогда , лет так через 10, российские ВВС будут на Ил-76 небо коптить, а к примеру Китай использовать более совершенную технику... и кто тогда будет китаец ?


Вы действительно считаете, что индийцы или китайцы настолько наивные и недалекие, чтобы финасировать доводку самолета с весьма туманными перспективами сбыта? Индийцы с китайцами во многом рачительнее, нежели мы, братья-славяне, готовые вбухивать деньги в проекты с не предсказуемой отдачей...

А что касается российских ВВС и того, на чем они будут "коптить" небо, то, конечно, спасибо за заботу. Но в порядке любезности не могу не поинтересоваться, на чем будут будут рассекать пятый океан украинские ВВС через 10 лет, когда придется списать МиГ-29 и Су-27? На том, что подешевле, на индийских Tejas?

----------


## cumulus

Вот видите коллега - наша дискуссия опять выводит нас в плоскость отношений Россия-Украина... а это в принципе неверно!
Украинские ВВС, как и сама армия в целом УЖЕ представляют большую опасность для собственных граждан, чем для потенциального агрессора.
И на чем она будет летать посмотрим... То, что осталось-не на долго осталось. На крайняк под Ан-2 бомбодержатели подвесим.
Но не об том речь... Речь о том, что нужно разрабатывать, создавать и ВВОДИТЬ в эксплуатацию новую и совершенную технику. Можно конечно по бедности перелицовывать "старенький пиджачек".... ставить более совершенные двигатели, вставлять в центроплан вставочки и даже новый пилотажно навигационный комплекс установить... но это только по бедности.
Ан-70 - это аппарат для супердержавы, какой было СССР . И использование Ту-160 - тоже "цацка" для супердержавы. Но ведь если Россия на такую роль претендует - надо так сказать соответствовать...

----------


## Mig

> Вот видите коллега - наша дискуссия опять выводит нас в плоскость отношений Россия-Украина... а это в принципе неверно!


Не только вижу, но еще несколько дней назад в посте #11 обозначил политическую проблему (Россия-Украина) как №1. Судьба проекта Ан-70 полностью зависит от политической воли руководства России и Украины на деле сотрудничать в области ВТС. Но похоже такого желания нет ни в Москве, ни в Киеве...

----------


## cumulus

Не могу не согласиться с Вами коллега... так сказать извечное желание "чужой ж..пой ежа убить" - нормальная дипломатическая практика.
А на счет силовой установки - поверьте... очень толковая и перспективная вещь!

----------


## Сергей Гончаров

> Систематическая фальсификация характеристик -можем сказать иначе...


Да можно сказать иначе. Но я предпочитаю назвать вещи своими именами. Ибо были неоднократные официальные утверждения, что требуемые (и даже превосходящие требования) ЛТХ реально достигнуты. И есть официальные Акт ГСИ который однозначно указывает – это ложь. Более того, АНТК заявляло три величины дальности полета Ан-70 с грузом 47 тонн – для Европы (1350 км), для стран «третьего мира» (3000 км) и для России (3800 км). Причем в последнем случае деза шла на уровне главного конструктора.



> Можно долго хвататься за отдельные цифры...


.
Не только можно, но и нужно хвататься за цифры – а за что еще прикажете хвататься при оценке ЛТХ самолета?? А насчет «отдельные»... Есть 4 основные характеристики самолета – скорость, высотность, дальность, грузоподъемность. Ни по одной из них Ан-70 не соответствует ни заявленным ЛТХ, ни более скромному ТЗ. Причем если в случае с грузоподъемностью это может быть объяснено наличием на борту испытательной аппаратуры, имеющей немалый вес, то во всех остальных случаях причина – недостатки конструкции и/или силовой установки.

По Д-27. 
Главным недостатком винтовентиляторных двигателей является наличие винтовентилятора.  :Smile:  Если же совсем серьезно - Ваше мнение о «толковости» и «перспективности» этого класса ГТД разделяют, мягко говоря, далеко не все. Напр. стендовые испытания в ЦИАМ не подтвердили того, что на ТВВД можно получить заданную топливную эффективность. На этом фоне Ваше заявление, что «ЦИАМ с пеной у рта» и т.д. выглядит довольно удивительно. Источником информации не поделитесь? В любом случае о недостатках  Д-27 и СВ-27 сказано в Акте ГСИ. Если Вы желаете оспорить эту точку зрения – я и остальные посетители данного Форума с удовольствием ознакомятся с Вашими *аргументами*.



> По части стоимости - Вы совершенно правы - Ан-70 ОЧЕНЬ дорогая "игрушка" для военных и в нынешнее бедное время "игрушка" разорительная.  Но тут каждое государство решает само, что и сколько оно может себе позволить. Для Украины это вопрос престижа, если хотите.


Лично я не хочу, чтобы государства, с которыми я связан (кровью и историей – Россия, присягой и гражданством – Украина)  разорялись на эту игрушку. И все то (очень-очень НЕмногое), что от меня зависит, для достижения этой цели стараюсь делать. Для меня это не вопрос престижа – это вопрос целесообразности. Целесообразности же в принятии на вооружение Ан-70 я не вижу.

----------


## Сергей Гончаров

> Машинку то ведь все равно доведут. И денежку кто нибудь вделит.... например Индия или Китай.


Индийцам и китайцам Ан-70 предлагали – первые выбрали МТА, вторые – глубокую модернизацию Ан-12 с одновременной закупкой Ил-76.

----------


## Сергей Гончаров

> Выделят денег - машинка будет просто супер !!!!


Дык ведь выделяли – на программу ушло уже (по скромной оценке – есть и более внушительные) 750 млн. ам. «убитых енотов» (в эквиваленте). Сколько ж можно-то?  :Eek:  И где гарантия, что освоив очередные 132 млн. долл. мне не скажут, что опять не хватило денег?  :Cool:

----------


## muk33

> Главным недостатком винтовентиляторных двигателей является наличие винтовентилятора.  Если же совсем серьезно - Ваше мнение о «толковости» и «перспективности» этого класса ГТД разделяют, мягко говоря, далеко не все. Напр. стендовые испытания в ЦИАМ не подтвердили того, что на ТВВД можно получить заданную топливную эффективность.


А европейцы как же с А-400? Тоже получается лоханулись, сделав ставку на ТВВД? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oX-kI...eature=related

----------


## Сергей Гончаров

> А европейцы как же с А-400? Тоже получается лоханулись, сделав ставку на ТВВД? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oX-kI...eature=related


Хм... Вопрос в том, можно ли считать ТР400-D6 относящимся к подклассу ТВВД? Но в любом случае этот двигатель тоже далеко не беспроблемный.

----------


## Вовчек

Опять подмена со стороны господина Гончарова.
НЕ АКТ ГСИ, А АКТ О ВЫПОЛНЕНИИ ПЕРВОГО ЭТАПА ГСИ. ЭТО РАЗНЫЕ ВЕЩИ.
Я просил Вас привести заключения о прохождении первого этапа ГСИ самолетами Ил-76, Ан-124, Ил-76МФ.  Для корректного сравнения Вы проигнорировали. 
Я приведу Вам такой пример: Як-130 
Посмотрите какой взлетный  вес заявляется везде.-5500 кг. А это Требование ТТЗ. Оно не было выполнено и это замечание да и не только оно было отражено в заключение ВТС ВВС 28.04.1994 года. Вес уже тогда подскочил до 6220 кг.  Соответственно возросла и посадочная скорость до 195 км/ч  вместо 190 км/ч. Хотя по требованиям посадочная должна быть-170 км/ч.Обращалось внимание на повышенный расход топлива.
По заключению ВВС из шести рассмотренных двигателей для Як-130, не один не соответствовал требованиям ВВС.  
Первый полет Як-130 вес 6600 кг из них 1000 кг топлива. Посадочная 220 км/ч. 
Естественно поплыли и другие характеристики. НО НИКТО ИЗ ЭТОГО ТРАГЕДИИ НЕ ДЕЛАЛ. ШЕЛ РАБОЧИЙ ПРОЦЕСС СОЗДАНИЯ САМОЛЕТА.  НИКТО НЕ ВЫДИРАЛ ИЗ ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЯ ПО ПЕРВОМУ ЭТАПУ, ПЕРЕЧЕНЬ НЕДОСТАТКОВ И НЕ КРИЧАЛ, ЧТО САМОЛЕТ НЕ ВЫПОЛНЯЕТ ТРЕБОВАНИЯ ТТЗ, ЧТО ОКБ ФАЛЬСИФИЦИРУЕТ ДАННЫЕ.
тОЖЕ МОГУ РАССКАЗАТЬ ПРО НЕВЫПОЛНЕНИЕ ТРЕБОВАНИЙ ТТЗ НА ПЕРВОМ ЭТАПЕ И ПО МиГ-АТ. 
У Ил-76МФ подобная ситуация.
2.По ЦИАМ
Заключение представителей ВВС РФ, ЦИАМ,ЛИИ Громова отражено в совместном Акте. 
И внем записано" Во всем проверенном диапазоне высот и скоростей,углов атаки и скольжения самолета на установившихся и переходных режимах двигатель работал устойчиво,срывных явлений в компрессоре,срыва пламени в камере сгорания, забросов и провалов частоты вращения роторов двигателя и температуры газа  не отмечено."" Там же и про расходы записано, что все соответствует ТЗ.
Работа по устранению недостатков отмеченых в Акте перовго этапа велась и в 2002 и 2003 году. Тогда же в  первой половине 2003 году готовы были показать что недостатки устранены. Но Михайлов всячески тормозил процесс участия представителей ВВС. Пока на него сверху не рявкнули.
В июле-августе 2003 года была выполнена программа ГСИ по работе с грунта плотностью 6кг/см. кв. 
В ноябре прошли испытания с грузом 35 тонн и 47 тонн. Требуемая дальность подтверждена.
Михайлов  в 2003,2004,2005 ит.д ни разу не предъявил претензии по недобору дальности и не уличал в фальсификации ОКБ. Кроме С Гончарова.
Наверное Михайлов больше знал, чем господин Гончаров, поэтому и не уличал.

----------


## cumulus

[QUOTE=Сергей Гончаров;51148]Да можно сказать иначе. Но я предпочитаю назвать вещи своими именами. Ибо были неоднократные официальные утверждения, что требуемые (и даже превосходящие требования) ЛТХ реально достигнуты. И есть официальные Акт ГСИ который однозначно указывает – это ложь. Более того, АНТК заявляло три величины дальности полета Ан-70 с грузом 47 тонн – для Европы (1350 км), для стран «третьего мира» (3000 км) и для России (3800 км). Причем в последнем случае деза шла на уровне главного конструктора.

ВСЕ производители техники стараются на презентациях и выставках показывать только самые передовые характеристики ( а о сроках их реализации скромно умалчивают ). Так делают ВСЕ !

.

По Д-27. 
Главным недостатком винтовентиляторных двигателей является наличие винтовентилятора.  :Smile:  Если же совсем серьезно - Ваше мнение о «толковости» и «перспективности» этого класса ГТД разделяют, мягко говоря, далеко не все. Напр. стендовые испытания в ЦИАМ не подтвердили того, что на ТВВД можно получить заданную топливную эффективность. На этом фоне Ваше заявление, что «ЦИАМ с пеной у рта» и т.д. выглядит довольно удивительно. Источником информации не поделитесь? В любом случае о недостатках  Д-27 и СВ-27 сказано в Акте ГСИ. Если Вы желаете оспорить эту точку зрения – я и остальные посетители данного Форума с удовольствием ознакомятся с Вашими *аргументами*.

Если Вам лично не нравится винтовентилятор и двигатель при нем - Ваше право. Но это не значит, что он плох и имеет какие то неразрешимые технические проблемы.
Я лично занимался данной силовой установкой и знаком с заключениями ЦАГИ ( по СВ-27 ) и ЦИАМ ( по Д-27 ). Там подтверждается возможность реализации ВСЕХ основных технических характеристик СУ в отношении мощности, тяги, КПД ВВ, топливной эффективности и массовым показателям.  Опубликовать секретные материалы, как Вы понимаете я не могу.  Замечания по результатам стендовых и летных испытаний были всегда и там ни слова не сказано о невозможности реализации заявленных технических показателей. При планомерной поузловой доводке ВСЕ заявленные характеристики достижимы !
В отношении альтернативных технических решений ( закапотированный вентилятор ), то споры и разные мнения были и в те далекие 80-е годы внутри КБ Антонов. Но в любом случае, для принятых скоростей 0.65 - 0.7Маха, силовая установка с ТВВД будет по топливной эффективности лучше, чем ТРДД даже сверхбольшой двухконтурности. Тем более, что она обеспечивает и лучшие стартовые разгонные характеристики.

И наконец, если Вы пишите статью на техническую тему, то желательно материал подавать обьективно , без издевки. Конечно автор может иметь собственное мнение, но его лучше подавать отдельно и без категорических утверждений. Особенно по техническим вопросам в которых Вы не являетесь экспертом.

----------


## cumulus

> Дык ведь выделяли – на программу ушло уже (по скромной оценке – есть и более внушительные) 750 млн. ам. «убитых енотов» (в эквиваленте). Сколько ж можно-то?  И где гарантия, что освоив очередные 132 млн. долл. мне не скажут, что опять не хватило денег?


Выделяли ! И выделять будут ! И Россия тоже ! По поводу гарантий - это не сюда , а в прокуратуру.  Да и денег то всегда не хватает...
А как только аппарат начнет строиться серийно - и покупатели найдутся.
Кстати, Ан-70 можно рассматривать и как исходную платформу для целого семейства не только транспортных, но и специальных самолетов.

----------


## cumulus

> Хм... Вопрос в том, можно ли считать ТР400-D6 относящимся к подклассу ТВВД? Но в любом случае этот двигатель тоже далеко не беспроблемный.


А позвольте как классифицируется ТВВД, да и в чем отличие между ТВД и ТВВД с точки зрения именно двигателя, а не винта ?
Я Вам скажу - разницы НЕТ ! ТВВД и ТВД это одно и то же. Вопрос только в редукторе винта-вентилятора. Т.е. однорядный или соосный.
Винтовентилятор - это многолопастный винт, имеющий высокие значения КПД на скоростях полета более 0.7 Маха.
На счет того, что беспроблемных технических решений не бывает, знают даже дети по своим игрушкам... а тут ЕГО ВЕЛИЧЕСТВО двигатель...

----------


## Сергей Гончаров

> Опять подмена со стороны господина Гончарова.
> НЕ АКТ ГСИ, А АКТ О ВЫПОЛНЕНИИ ПЕРВОГО ЭТАПА ГСИ. ЭТО РАЗНЫЕ ВЕЩИ..


Ну, положим, на подмену это не тянет (хотя бы потому что полное официальное название обсуждаемого документа я уже раньше давал здесь: С.Гончаров. Ан-70: взлет и падение ), но замечание принимается – сказать Акт по выполнению части программы Государственных совместных испытаний самолета Ан-70 №01-02 действительно точнее будет.



> Я просил Вас привести заключения о прохождении первого этапа ГСИ самолетами Ил-76, Ан-124, Ил-76МФ.  Для корректного сравнения Вы проигнорировали.


Конечно проигнорировал. Я вынужден еще раз разъяснить Вам, г-н Вовчек, что бремя доказательства своей точки зрения лежит целиком на доказывающем. Вы полагаете, что в Актах по первым этапам ГСИ Ил-76, Ан-124, Ил-76МФ есть нечто, подтверждающее Вашу точку зрения  - Вы и должны позаботиться о соответствующих цитатах.



> Я приведу Вам такой пример: Як-130


Пример у Вас явно не получился. Вес 5500 кг «везде» не заявляеться. Заявляется МВМ в варианте УТС 6500 кг. Посадочная скорость заявлена 195 км/ч.



> НИКТО ИЗ ЭТОГО ТРАГЕДИИ НЕ ДЕЛАЛ. ШЕЛ РАБОЧИЙ ПРОЦЕСС СОЗДАНИЯ САМОЛЕТА. НИКТО НЕ ВЫДИРАЛ ИЗ ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЯ ПО ПЕРВОМУ ЭТАПУ, ПЕРЕЧЕНЬ НЕДОСТАТКОВ И НЕ КРИЧАЛ, ЧТО САМОЛЕТ НЕ ВЫПОЛНЯЕТ ТРЕБОВАНИЯ ТТЗ, ЧТО ОКБ ФАЛЬСИФИЦИРУЕТ ДАННЫЕ.


1) Трагедии из несоответствия Ан-70 ТЗ никто не делает. Есть некий факт, который (вкупе с безусловно имевшим место фактом фальсификации характеристик машины представителями КБ) – надлежит а) обнародовать, б) сделать из него соответствующие выводы (в первую очередь кадровые). 
2) Не перечень недостатков, а перечень основных несоответствий. Призывая к точности, следует самому быть точным. Перечни недостатков (три) идут в пункте 5. Что до «никто не кричал» - вопрос не ко мне, а к тем, кто считает молчание в таком вопросе нормальным. Я так не считаю.



> По ЦИАМ...


Интересная информация. Как согласуется сие заключение с информацией (из того же Акта…), что в ходе первого этапа ГСИ было 22 случая самовыключения Д-27, 30 случаев неустойчивой работы, обнаружено 116 неисправностей агрегатов, систем и узлов, а средняя величина наработки на одно выключение составляла всего 190 часов?



> В ноябре прошли испытания с грузом 35 тонн и 47 тонн. Требуемая дальность подтверждена.


Как только будут обнародован Акт или хотя бы извлечения из Акта ГСИ, подтверждающие выполнение Ан-70 требований ТЗ по дальности, я их немедленно опубликую. Пока же - руководствуюсь крайним из обнародованных документов.

----------


## Сергей Гончаров

> ВСЕ производители техники стараются на презентациях и выставках показывать только самые передовые характеристики ( а о сроках их реализации скромно умалчивают ). Так делают ВСЕ!


Есть разница  между рекламой и фальсификацией. Когда вы называете проектные характеристики продукта, которых пока еще не достигли - это еще реклама. Когда же вы выдаете проектные данные за реально достигнутый уровень - это уже фальсификация. 



> И наконец, если Вы пишите статью на техническую тему, то желательно материал подавать обьективно , без издевки. Конечно автор может иметь собственное мнение, но его лучше подавать отдельно и без категорических утверждений. Особенно по техническим вопросам в которых Вы не являетесь экспертом.


А вот это уже дело вкуса. Лично я полагаю, что на АНТК выливается достаточное количество сладкой патоки, чтобы оправдать (по контрасту) дозу подчеркнуто горького лекарства.

----------


## Сергей Гончаров

> Выделяли ! И выделять будут ! И Россия тоже ! По поводу гарантий - это не сюда , а в прокуратуру.  Да и денег то всегда не хватает...


Прокуратура тут не при чем - прокуратура даже в теории реагирует уже по факту. На каждом этапе крупного бюджетного проекта полагаеться его защита/демонстрация достигнутых результатов. Если АНТК просит доп. ассигнований - оно должно попытаться убедить налогоплательщиков в их (ассигнований) обоснованности - пока я этого не вижу.

----------


## Сергей Гончаров

> А позвольте как классифицируется ТВВД, да и в чем отличие между ТВД и ТВВД с точки зрения именно двигателя, а не винта ?
> Я Вам скажу - разницы НЕТ ! ТВВД и ТВД это одно и то же. Вопрос только в редукторе винта-вентилятора. Т.е. однорядный или соосный.
> Винтовентилятор - это многолопастный винт, имеющий высокие значения КПД на скоростях полета более 0.7 Маха.
> На счет того, что беспроблемных технических решений не бывает, знают даже дети по своим игрушкам... а тут ЕГО ВЕЛИЧЕСТВО двигатель...


Ну тут я позволю себе не согласиться. Вопрос не в редукторе, а в роторе. И ТВВД может быть не только с соосным, но и с однорядным винтовентилятором. Что же касаеться беспроблемности, то ее никто и не ждет, а немного о конкретных проблемах конкретно Д-27 см. выше (ответ Вовчеку).

----------


## Вовчек

Вы неправы Сергей, заявляя, что вес 5500 нигде не заявлялся.
По требованиям ВВС к УТС вес не более 5500, об этом я уже Вам говорил.
Смотрите сайт ОКБ им Яковлева. Вес-5700
сайт ОАК-вес 5700
сайт серийного завода-5700
Ранее издания публиковали-ВПК №6 февраль 2006 года-5700
АиК №12 за 2001 год-5500 кг
на сайтах можно найти информацию о весе 6350 кг. Но эта информация прошла после того как объявили о снижении массы БРЭО с 860 кг до 620 кг.
Материалов с указанием массы -5500 или 5700 можно выложить достаточно.
Но я думаю Выше приведенных примеров хватит.
Вы не до конца проработали этот вопрос Сергей.
Чуть позже продолжу.

----------


## Mig

> Выделяли ! И выделять будут ! И Россия тоже ! По поводу гарантий - это не сюда , а в прокуратуру.  Да и денег то всегда не хватает...
> А как только аппарат начнет строиться серийно - и покупатели найдутся.
> Кстати, Ан-70 можно рассматривать и как исходную платформу для целого семейства не только транспортных, но и специальных самолетов.


Коллега,

1) "Хотеть не вредно", - говорят в народе. Откуда такая уверенность, что Россия денег даст? ИМХО Ан-70 больше нужен Украине, чем России, чтобы сохранить АНТК и его серийное пр-во. Многое будет зависеть от итогов президентских выборов на Украине: если новый президент будет продолжать "дело" Ющенко - однозначно от России финансирования не будет. А если другой или другая президент - то можно и "морковку показать", денег дать на Ан-70, чтобы сговорчивее был/а.
2) Скоко можно наступать на одни и те же грабли: начнем строить серийно и покупатели появятся... А если не появяться?! Лучше поучиться, как грамотные люди работают: скоко подтвержденных заказов на А380 или Boeing787 уже имеется? 
3) Платформу Ан-70 можно рассматривать и для запуска кораблей на Марс или Венеру... Толку-то от этих фантазий-рассмотрений?

----------


## Mig

> А европейцы как же с А-400? Тоже получается лоханулись, сделав ставку на ТВВД?


А вот как раз про европейцев, которые, похоже, поумнее нас братьев-славян будут и не хотят выбрасывать деньги на ветер...

"Airbus не хватает денег на производство военно-транспортных самолетов
 Европейская самолетостроительная компания Airbus планирует отказаться от проекта по производству военно-транспортных самолетов A400M из-за проблем с финансированием, сообщает Deutsche Welle. 

По словам главы концерна Тома Эндерса, переговоры с заказчиками затянулись, а потому шансов на то, что 5,3 миллиарда евро в итоге будут найдены, остается немного. В этой связи инженерам, работавшим над А-400М, уже подготовлены места в других проектах, касающихся проектов в гражданской авиации.

Пока же Airbus призвал заинтересованные в военно-транспортном самолете страны до конца месяца решить, действительно ли им нужен этот проект.

Отметим, что А-400М совершил первый испытательный полет в декабре прошлого года в Севилье. Заказчиками самолета выступили 7 государств: Бельгия, Великобритания, Франция, Германия, Люксембург, Испания и Турция." 

http://top.rbc.ru/economics/05/01/2010/359518.shtml

----------


## Pit

> Выделяли ! И выделять будут ! И Россия тоже ! По поводу гарантий - это не сюда , а в прокуратуру.  Да и денег то всегда не хватает...


Позволю себе повториться. Вот ссылка, приведённая мной на первой странице:
http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2009/11/30/186087.html
Много интересного про деньги, гарантии и прокуратуру...

----------


## Сергей Гончаров

> Вы неправы Сергей, заявляя, что вес 5500 нигде не заявлялся.
> По требованиям ВВС к УТС вес не более 5500, об этом я уже Вам говорил.
> Смотрите сайт ОКБ им Яковлева. Вес-5700
> сайт ОАК-вес 5700
> сайт серийного завода-5700
> Ранее издания публиковали-ВПК №6 февраль 2006 года-5700
> АиК №12 за 2001 год-5500 кг
> на сайтах можно найти информацию о весе 6350 кг. Но эта информация прошла после того как объявили о снижении массы БРЭО с 860 кг до 620 кг.
> Материалов с указанием массы -5500 или 5700 можно выложить достаточно.
> ...


Гм... Дело то в том, что я не писал будто вес 5500 кг НИГДЕ не заявлялся. Мной было сказано "_вес 5500 кг «везде» не заявляется_". Почувствуйте разницу.  :Smile:  "Авиация и Космонавтика" за декабрь 2001-го не аргумент - в то время еще было возможно заявлять лишь проектные характеристики - Як-130 базовой конфигурации (не путать с Як-130Д!) поднялся в воздух только 30 апреля 2004-го. После этого МВМ (подчеркиваю не НВМ) в конфигурации УТС фирмой указывался 6500 кг.

----------


## Сергей Гончаров

> Коллега,
> 1) "Хотеть не вредно", - говорят в народе. Откуда такая уверенность, что Россия денег даст? ИМХО Ан-70 больше нужен Украине, чем России, чтобы сохранить АНТК и его серийное пр-во.


Одно уточнение - в Украине далеко не все полагают, что Ан-70 нам нужен. Например у наших вооруженных сил есть множество более приоритетных  программы расходов.

----------


## Вовчек

Сергей, Вы опять извиваетесь. Но не солидно.
1.Когда полетел демонстратор. Як-130Д, у него взлетный вес был 6600.
А  указывалось в документах открытого доступа -5500-5700.
Три сайта ведущих организаций по Як-130 указывают вес 5700 кг.
Это уже о чем то говорит. 
Не надо отмахиваться от АиК. Они, как и впрочем ВПК непридумали эту цифру. А получили ее  из официальных источников.

----------


## Сергей Гончаров

> Сергей, Вы опять извиваетесь. Но не солидно.
> 1.Когда полетел демонстратор. Як-130Д, у него взлетный вес был 6600.
> А  указывалось в документах открытого доступа -5500-5700..


До начала испытаний Як-130 базовой конфигурации указывать проектные хар-ки - это еще не фальсификация, это пока еще реклама - хотя и на грани фола.



> Три сайта ведущих организаций по Як-130 указывают вес 5700 кг.


Ну и? НВМ - 5700. ОК. Если это не так, значит ОКБ "Як" фальсифицирует ТТХ. Но мы говорили о ТЗ - ТЗ задавлась *МВМ* в конфигурации УТС не более 5500 кг. Разработчик в сие не уложился. В чем  честно и сознался,  указав МВМ (в конфигурации УТС) базового Як-130 равную 6500 кг.

----------


## Вовчек

Як-130Д выполнил первый полет в апреле 96 года. А выдавали вес 5500-5700.

----------


## Сергей Гончаров

> Як-130Д выполнил первый полет в апреле 96 года. А выдавали вес 5500-5700.


Правильно.  :Smile:  Но Як-130 базовой конфигурации полетел только в апреле 2004-го.  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Вовчек

Могу Вас огорчить, они даже 6500 не выдержали.

----------


## Сергей Гончаров

> Могу Вас огорчить, они даже 6500 не выдержали.


Ну поскольку в ОКБ им. Яковлева меня тоже считали врагом (естественно, продавшимся  :Tongue:  - на сей раз РСК "МиГ"; правда это давно уже было - в начале 2000-х), то я не сильно и огорчен.  :Biggrin:  А сколько реально весим? Хоть 9000 МВМ в конфигурации УБС выдержали??

----------


## alex5573

[QUOTE=Mig;51215]А вот как раз про европейцев, которые, похоже, поумнее нас братьев-славян будут и не хотят выбрасывать деньги на ветер...

"Airbus не хватает денег на производство военно-транспортных самолетов
 Европейская самолетостроительная компания Airbus планирует отказаться от проекта по производству военно-транспортных самолетов A400M из-за проблем с финансированием, сообщает Deutsche Welle. 

По словам главы концерна Тома Эндерса, переговоры с заказчиками затянулись, а потому шансов на то, что 5,3 миллиарда евро в итоге будут найдены, остается немного. В этой связи инженерам, работавшим над А-400М, уже подготовлены места в других проектах, касающихся проектов в гражданской авиации.

Пока же Airbus призвал заинтересованные в военно-транспортном самолете страны до конца месяца решить, действительно ли им нужен этот проект.


Переговоры по деньгам - это важно. А отсутствие опыта в проектировании ВТС ещё важнее. На фото А-400 обратите внимание на створки шасси. При первой же посадке на полосу с гравием механизм створок и кронштейны крепления их будут под обстрелом. Кроме шасси большое сомнение вызывает герметизация грузолюка. У Эрбаса опыта с герметизацией таких проёмов нет. Следующий номер программы жёсткость хвостовой части. При отсутствии опыта реальный путь - метод последовательных приближений, т.е. лётные испытания с оперативным принятием мер. Такой путь конечно дорог.

----------


## Mig

[QUOTE=alex5573;51429]


> ... На фото А-400 обратите внимание на створки шасси. При первой же посадке на полосу с гравием механизм створок и кронштейны крепления их будут под обстрелом. Кроме шасси большое сомнение вызывает герметизация грузолюка. У Эрбаса опыта с герметизацией таких проёмов нет. Следующий номер программы жёсткость хвостовой части. При отсутствии опыта реальный путь - метод последовательных приближений, т.е. лётные испытания с оперативным принятием мер...


А еще у Эрбаса нет украинского сала и гарных украинских девчат! Поэтому А-400 - полный ацтой :Tongue: 

А если серьезно, то продолжая вашу логику, Эрбас - это какая-то мелкая местечковая контора, случайно построившая и запустившая в серию А380, на фоне "крутейшего" АНТК, почти 20 лет делающего Ан-70 и выпускающего серийно по 500 "грузовиков" в год...

----------


## cumulus

[QUOTE=Mig;51439]


> А еще у Эрбаса нет украинского сала и гарных украинских девчат! Поэтому А-400 - полный ацтой
> 
> А если серьезно, то продолжая вашу логику, Эрбас - это какая-то мелкая местечковая контора, случайно построившая и запустившая в серию А380, на фоне "крутейшего" АНТК, почти 20 лет делающего Ан-70 и выпускающего серийно по 500 "грузовиков" в год...


Зачем передергивать... при всем уважении к европейским коллегам , видимо они просчитали в какие деньги обойдется доводка аппарата.
И решили переждать тяжелые времена. Что то не очень верится, что они так просто забросят этот проект. Жаль, что наши оппоненты не смогут теперь уличить "супостата" в недовыполнении характеристик...
А причина того, что Ан-70 "строят" уже более 20 лет не в желании или неумении антоновцев.  
И что это Вас так наше сало и девчата напрягают? Небось завидуете??? 
Ведь действительно хороши !

----------


## Mig

> И что это Вас так наше сало и девчата напрягают? Небось завидуете??? Ведь действительно хороши !


Действительно хороши! Особенно девчонки! Завидую :Smile:

----------


## Сергей Гончаров

> Переговоры по деньгам - это важно. А отсутствие опыта в проектировании ВТС ещё важнее.


Опыт - это конечно хорошо. Но не стоит его абсолютизировать. Создали же в свое время Антонов и его КБ Ан-8. Не имея никакого опыта проектирования рамповых машин :)

----------


## Сергей Гончаров

> Жаль, что наши оппоненты не смогут теперь уличить "супостата" в недовыполнении характеристик...


Уличим с удовольствием  :Smile:  . И вообще - желаю программе А400М высокой стоимости и частых падений.  :Rolleyes: 



> А причина того, что Ан-70 "строят" уже более 20 лет не в желании или неумении антоновцев.


Программе 33 года, катастрофа 1-го экземпляра, тяжелая авария 2-го,  количество полетов в программе летных испытаний первоначально было 250, уже достигло 622-х и конца-края им не видно. Может - самое время вспомнить о плохом танцоре?

----------


## FLOGGER

> желаю программе А400М частых падений.


Это "пожелание" я даже не знаю, как и назвать. Людоедство какое-то.



> Программе 33 года, катастрофа 1-го экземпляра, тяжелая авария 2-го,  количество полетов в программе летных испытаний первоначально было 250, уже достигло 622-х и конца-края им не видно. Может - самое время вспомнить о плохом танцоре?


Катастрофу 1-го самолета я бы отнес к разряду трагических случайностей. То, что после аварии 2-го самолета его все-таки восстановили до летной годности говорит, на мой взгляд о его высокой надежности или, по крайней мере, ремонтопригодности. По поводу кол-ва полетов ничего сказать не могу, могу только предположить, что, если бы хватило 250 полетов и на этом бы остановились, то самолет бы уже сгнил.
P.S.А плохой танцор-это кто, АНТК?

----------


## alex5573

> Опыт - это конечно хорошо. Но не стоит его абсолютизировать. Создали же в свое время Антонов и его КБ Ан-8. Не имея никакого опыта проектирования рамповых машин :)


Но стоило это немалой крови и ляпов было предостаточно. Кто помнит полёты на восьмёрке в кабине сопровождающих, тот этот шум не забудет.  А чего стоит лыска на траверсе ОШ, появившаяся в результате "утыка" в силовой шпангоут.  Но выводы были сделаны.
А европейцы имеют больше денег а не ума или опыта. Тому пример не только А400, а и их истребители.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Но стоило это немалой крови .


Очень часто, во всяком случае, нередко отработка новой техники требует именно этого. "За годы испытаний погибли 13 пилотов и штурманов ОКБ, Новосибирского завода и ГНИКИ ВВС"-это про испытания СУ-24. Да и Су-27 тоже обошелся не бескровно.

----------


## Вовчек

Объем летных испытаний, от первого полета до окончания ГСИ-1000-1500 полетов.
Это касается не только Ан-70.

----------


## alex5573

> Опыт - это конечно хорошо. Но не стоит его абсолютизировать. Создали же в свое время Антонов и его КБ Ан-8. Не имея никакого опыта проектирования рамповых машин :)


Первый рамповый проект Антонова - "сороковка", некоторые наработки по которой реализованы в Ил-76, первый рамповый летающий - Ан-22.  И Ан-8 и Ан-12 - самолёты с грузолюком, но не рамповые. Отличия в конструкции достаточно серьёзные.

----------


## Сергей Гончаров

> Объем летных испытаний, от первого полета до окончания ГСИ-1000-1500 полетов.
> Это касается не только Ан-70.


Генеральный конструктор - отвественный руководитель АНТК им. О.К. Антонова Балабуев Петр Васильевич: "Программа дальнейших испытаний Ан-70 предусматривает проведение 250 полетов..." (пресс-конференция 16.12.1994).

----------


## Сергей Гончаров

> Первый рамповый проект Антонова - "сороковка", некоторые наработки по которой реализованы в Ил-76, первый рамповый летающий - Ан-22.  И Ан-8 и Ан-12 - самолёты с грузолюком, но не рамповые. Отличия в конструкции достаточно серьёзные.


Я не инженер, так что спорить не буду. Однак общая постановка вопроса остаеться - когда-то все начинали что-то без должного опыта. Так что полагать отсутствие опыта непреодолимым препятствием оснований нет. Тем более, что частично недостаточный опыт можно компенсировать деньгами частично - технической разведкой (а она сыграла немалую роль в создании А400М нынешней конфигурации) и т.д. 



> европейцы имеют больше денег, а не ума...


Совершенно согласен!  :Smile:

----------


## Сергей Гончаров

> Это "пожелание" я даже не знаю, как и назвать. Людоедство какое-то.


Ну не верю я в общечеловеческие ценности!  :Cool:  В национальных интересах и Украины и России провал программы А400М - соответственно, буду очень рад, если это произойдет.



> Катастрофу 1-го самолета я бы отнес к разряду трагических случайностей.


Были 4 версии - ошибка пилотирования (принятая в конечном итоге), благинизм, сбой в работе СУ, разрушение оперения. Я не беру на себя смелость утверждать что-то окончательно ибо не владею ни достаточной подготовкой ни достаточной информацией, но утверждать, что не связанные (и даже нек-рые связанные) с АНТК специалисты в официальной версии сомневались и сомневаються, могу вполне.



> P.S.А плохой танцор-это кто, АНТК?


Да.

----------


## Вовчек

Балабуев говорил о проведении ЛКИ. Всего по программе испытаний включая специальные виды испытаний, запланировано было  порядка 1200 полетов.
Ил-76 МФ- только на ЛКИ на по состоянию на март 2003 года выполнено 486 полетов.

----------


## Сергей Гончаров

> Балабуев говорил о проведении ЛКИ. Всего по программе испытаний включая специальные виды испытаний, запланировано было  порядка 1200 полетов.
> Ил-76 МФ- только на ЛКИ на по состоянию на март 2003 года выполнено 486 полетов.


Балабуев сказал то, что сказал. Никаких дополнительных оговорок в его выступлении не было. Кроме того, уже через два года планировалось начало серийного выпуска машин и к этому моменту большая часть испытаний должна была быть, естественно, завершена. Да и более поздняя, значительно увеличенная программа испытаний включала в себя всего 889 полетов - значительно больше, но далеко до 1200.

----------


## Вовчек

Да, но только Вы не учитываете специальных испытаний которые проводятся в ЛИИ.
С учетом их, это больше 1000 полетов. 
По состоянию на конец 2009 года надо выполнить 380 полетов для завершения программы и порядка 120 на спец виды. И того Всего порядка 1100 полетов.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ну не верю я в общечеловеческие ценности!


При чем здесь "общечеловеческие ценности"? Желать гибели людей: летчиков, пассажиров может только человек с неисправной психикой.



> В национальных интересах и Украины и России провал программы А400М


А почему? Не Вы ли утверждаете, что АН-70 самолет плохой, никому, в т.ч. и России, не нужный. Так *что* от нас убудет, если А-400 будет работать, летать? Мы, вроде, строить его не торопимся, так нам-то что? И откуда Вам известны национальные интересы Украины и России? Они так сильно совпадают в этом вопросе?



> соответственно, буду очень рад, если это произойдет.


Ну, что является поводом для радости у Вас, я уже видел. 



> Были 4 версии - ошибка пилотирования (принятая в конечном итоге), благинизм, сбой в работе СУ, разрушение оперения. Я не беру на себя смелость утверждать что-то окончательно ибо не владею ни достаточной подготовкой ни достаточной информацией, но утверждать, что не связанные (и даже нек-рые связанные) с АНТК специалисты в официальной версии сомневались и сомневаються, могу вполне.


 Версии обсуждать не буду.



> Да.


Может, АНТК и сдало где-то свои позиции. После развала Союза трудно найти КБ, которое стало процветать. Однако, АНТК за эти годы построило АН-140, АН-148, продолжает испытания АН-70. И еще я думаю, что антоновцам приходится труднее, чем росийским КБ, т.к. основная масса авиапрома осталась на территории России.

----------


## Сергей Гончаров

> При чем здесь "общечеловеческие ценности"? Желать гибели людей: летчиков, пассажиров может только человек с неисправной психикой.


Однако Вы немного искажаете мою мысль. На А400М пассажиры (которым я ни в коем случае не желаю зла) летать не будут - это самолет для перевозки военнослужащих и с экипажем из военнослужащих. К тому же военнослужащих стран - потенциальных (хоть и маловероятных) противников. Разница, однако!




> А почему? Не Вы ли утверждаете, что АН-70 самолет плохой, никому, в т.ч. и России, не нужный. Так *что* от нас убудет, если А-400 будет работать, летать? Мы, вроде, строить его не торопимся, так нам-то что? И откуда Вам известны национальные интересы Украины и России? Они так сильно совпадают в этом вопросе?


По моему убеждению именно в данном вопросе они таки совпадают. Причин две: во-первых, от успеха или неуспеха программы А400М, хоть и косвенно, но зависит будущее программы SALIS. Во-вторых - если А400М провалится, появляется очень маленький,  почти призрачный, но шанс "впарить" Ан-70 кому-то ЗА ПРЕДЕЛАМИ наших стран. Я категорически против, чтобы на этом г.... летали солдаты в Украине и России.  :Mad:  Но если его купят какие-нибудь чилийцы  :Rolleyes: , я первый поддержу эту сделку.  :Smile: 




> Может, АНТК и сдало где-то свои позиции. После развала Союза трудно найти КБ, которое стало процветать. Однако, АНТК за эти годы построило АН-140, АН-148, продолжает испытания АН-70. И еще я думаю, что антоновцам приходится труднее, чем росийским КБ, т.к. основная масса авиапрома осталась на территории России.


Против Ан-148 я ничего не имею (хотя это далеко не шедевр) и активно принимал участие в рекламной кампании этого самолета. С Ан-140 дела похуже. Ну а Ан-70 (по моему убеждению) - самая большая неудача АНТК за всю его историю.

----------


## Сергей Гончаров

> Да, но только Вы не учитываете специальных испытаний которые проводятся в ЛИИ.
> С учетом их, это больше 1000 полетов. 
> По состоянию на конец 2009 года надо выполнить 380 полетов для завершения программы и порядка 120 на спец виды. И того Всего порядка 1100 полетов.


Ну и что прикажете делать с этой информацией?  :Cool:  Верить, что она, наконец, окончательна? На каком основании? Ладно с Балабуевым, но в 2005-м Кива заявлял о 889-ти полетах на ВЕСЬ ЦИКЛ испытаний. В январе 2010-го речи идет уже об около 1 тыс. полетов. Вы говорите уже о 1120-ти. По мне совершенно очевидно - испытания затягиваются и сильно затягиваются.

----------


## Вовчек

Для того, чтобы объективно разобраться надо использовать метод сравнения.
 Смотрим какая картина вырисовывалась по состоянию на начало  2003 года .
Ан-70 прошел первый этап Госов. Шли работы по устранению недостатков. Полежаев прилагал усилия по подготовке серийного производства в Омске и его усилия приносили результат.
Начиная с января 2003 года Михайлов развернул активную компанию по дескридитации самолета. Черты четко спланированной акции видны невооруженным взглядом. Вот Вам пример. В январе, за неделю до выступления Михайлова. Туполевцы пишут письмо  МО РФ., где указывают на то, что Ан-70 не нужен. Скромно намекая что у них есть для военных  проект Ту-330ВТ. Через несколько дней Михайлов "наезжает" на Ан-70. И говорит о перспективном проекте который нужен ВВС, это Ту-330ВТ. Правда в дальнейшем Михайлов вообще перестал упоминать  проТу-330ВТ. На арену выплыл Ил-214.
Что заставило Михайлова так действовать?
Попробуем ответить на этот вопрос рассмотрев ситуацию с Ил-76МФ и Ил-76МД-90, Ил-112, Ил-214.
В уме будем держать два момента:
1. Михайлов и Ливанов были связаны определенными личными отношениями( говорят родственными).
2. Активно пробивается в тот период идея создания ЕНАК( в последствии ОАК), где вопрос, кто займет место главы дивизиона "Транспортные самолеты", имеет весьма важное значение.
Но вернемся к самолетам.
Ил-76МФ ПЕРВЫЙ ПОЛЕТ 1. АВГУСТА 1995 ГОДА.
в середине 2002 года заканчивает ПЕРВЫЙ ЭТАП ЗАВОДСКИХ ЛЕТНО-КОНСТРУКТОРСКИХ ИСПЫТАНИЙ.
Но ПС-90А-76 к этому времени не прошел Государственных стендовых испытаний.  И ожидается их окончание в 2003 году. 
В марте 2003 года самолет проходит  ЗАВОДСКИЕ ЛЕТНО-КОНСТРУКТОРСКИЕ ИСПЫТАНИЯ.  СОВЕРШИВ 459 ПОЛЕТОВ С НАЛЕТОМ 1428 ЧАСОВ. С 1995 ГОДА.( АН-70 ПОРЯДКА 400 ПОЛЕТОВ НО У НЕГО ПРОЙДЕН ПЕРВЫЙ ЭТАП ГОСОВ ПРи ОДНОЙ КАТАСТРОФЕ, ИСПОЛЬЗОВАНИИ В КАЧЕСТВЕ ВТОРОГО ЛЕТНОГО ЭКЗЕМПЛЯРА, МАШИНЫ ВЗЯТОЙ С СТАТИЧЕСКИХ ИСПЫТАНИЙ, ПОТЕПЕВШЕЙ АВАРИЮ И ВОССТАНОВЛЕННОЙ В ОМСКЕ В КОРОТКИЕ СРОКИ.)
Кстати зам Михайлова Д Мороз в апреле 2003 года заявил что выполнено 1500 полетов. Подмена часов на полеты была не оговоркой.
Еще в 2002 году Ливанов озвучил следущее предложение, о том чтобы зачесть ЛКИ и выполнить еще 10-15 полетов и получить решение о подготовке серрийного производства и запуске в серию. В Ташкент едет комиссия от ВВС чтобы эту идею реализовать на практике. Выполнить  небольшой объем испытаний и рекомендовать к серийному выпуску.
Несмотря на грубое нарушение всех нормативных актов регламентирующих порядок проведения испытаний самолета. 
 Выполнив 15 полетов выявили 200 замечаний.
Но это не помешало выдать заключение о подготовке и запуске в серийное производство. Что означало прохождение первого этапа испытаний. Планировали подписать АКт по первому этапу ГСИ 16 мая 2003 года.Так же оперативно 28.05 03 года подписывается Акт о соответствии двигателя ПС-90А-76 требованиям МО. Который давал право на серийный выпуск двигателя.
Вся спешка, пиар вокруг МФ и МД с ПС, наезды на Ан-70 и шаги по затягиванию сроков испытаний Ан-70 нужны были для того, чтобы скрыть ситуацию реально сложившуюся в отношении Илов, создать видимость успешности проектов у Ливанова, а это в том числе и  финансы.
Но фишка с двигателем заключается в следующем.
-Ил-76МФ проходил испытания с ПС-90, которые были переделаны в ходе КВР под модификацию ПС-90-А-76. 
-Только в 2003 году был сделан типовой ПС-90А-76. Который к декабрю и закончил ГОС стендовые испытания. Акт о прохождении стендовых испытаний типового двигателя ПС_90А-76. подписан в начале декабря 2003 года. На эту дату не одного серийного двигателя ПС-90А-76 пригодного для установки на самолеты не было.
Забегая вперед скажу что в 2004 году была закончена  подготовка к производству установочной партии двигателей ПС-90А-76.
В середине 2004 года сорваны специальные испытания Ил-76МФ. Из за того,что двигатели стоявшие на нем ПС-90А после КВР выработали свой ресурс. И продлить его было невозможно.
-  В декабре 2004 года Ливанов уже говорил о проведении еще 100 полетов.
- ВВС получило первый двигатель ПС-90А-76 в середине 2005 года. Акт приемки подписан 28 августа 2005 года. Но не на Ил-76МФ отправили двигатели, а на Ил-76МД-90. Но о нем разговор впереди.
 Вспомним,что Михайлов и его зам Мороз в 2003 году обещали всем, что Ил-76МФ в 2004 поступит в ВОйска. И это притом, что двигателей нет, самолет не докумплектован по типовому варианту, нет новой модификации Купола планирующейся к установке на самолет и еще части  нового оборудования. С невыполненной программой ГСИ.  Вот где фальсификация.
Теперь наверно понятны мотивы Михайлова.
Кроме того в 2007 году планировался выпустить два Ил-76МФ, по ГОЗ НО для зарубежного заказчика.
По Ил-76 МД-90.
В ноябре 2002 года 2 самолета из состава ВТА переданы на установку ПСов. Все сопровождается шумной компанией. И Ливанов и Михайлов и Мороз не скупяться на интервью озвучивают сроки поставки в войска 2004 год. Говорят о суммах на модернизацию по состоянию на середину 2002 года 14 млн. Озвучивают количество машин 10-14 до 2010 года.
Но забывают сказать что двигатели появяться не раньше чем через 2-3 года.
Кстати пилон стали изготавливать только в 2005 году.
Как результат ,первый полет Состоялся 27.12.2005 года. А В октябре 2006 начались ГОСы. 
БЕЗ ЛИШНЕГО ШУМА НА САМОЛЕТЕ МД С ПС СТАЛИ ПРОВОДИТЬ НОВУЮ ОКР ПО ОБОРУДОВАНИЮ 

Вот теперь вопрос КОГДА ЗАКОНЧЕНЫ В ПОЛНОМ ОБЪЕМЕ ГОС ИСПЫТАНИЯ ИЛ-76МФ И ИЛ-76 МД-90.?
СЕЙЧАС МЫ СТАНОВИМСЯ СВИДЕТЕЛЯМИ ТРЕТЕЙ ЧАСТИ ШОУ, ГДЕ ВАЖЕН ПРОЦЕСС, А НЕ РЕЗУЛЬТАТ, ПОД НАЗВАНИЕМ ИЛ-476. ГДЕ В ОАК ВО ГЛАВЕ ДИВИЗИОНА ТРАНСПОРТНЫЕ САМОЛЕТЫ ЛИВАНОВ И РЯДОМ МИХАЙЛОВ.
ПРО ИЛ-76МФ И МД-90С ПС УЖЕ КАК ТО НЕ ВСПОМИНАЮТ ОСОБО. ВСЕ РАСКРУЧИВАЕТСЯ ВОКРУГ 476. 

ПО ИЛ-112 СИТУАЦИЯ ЕЩЕ ХЛЕЩЕ. 
ЧУТЬ ПОЗЖЕ.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Однако Вы немного искажаете мою мысль. На А400М пассажиры (которым я ни в коем случае не желаю зла) летать не будут - это самолет для перевозки военнослужащих и с экипажем из военнослужащих. К тому же военнослужащих стран - потенциальных (хоть и маловероятных) противников. Разница, однако!


Да ничего я не искажаю. Ваше пожелание гибели людей для меня совершенно очевидно. Да и откуда Вы можете знать, кто будет находиться на борту падающих самолетов? Исходя из  Вашей людоедской логики, Вас должны радовать катастрофы "Шаттлов" (там же тоже на борту военнослужащие), а также любая гибель военнослужащих, не относящихся к ВС РФ.




> По моему убеждению именно в данном вопросе они таки совпадают.


Если бы они совпадали, то отношение к программе со стороны РФ было бы другим.



> Причин две: во-первых, от успеха или неуспеха программы А400М, хоть и косвенно, но зависит будущее программы SALIS. Во-вторых - если А400М провалится, появляется очень маленький,  почти призрачный, но шанс "впарить" Ан-70 кому-то ЗА ПРЕДЕЛАМИ наших стран.


Опять же какая-то порочная логика: во-первых, непонятно, почему меня должен радовать провал А-400. Во-вторых, чтобы кому-то "впарить" Ан-70, нужно его довести до полного завершения, т.е. закончить все испытания. На это, судя по Вашим заявлениям, потребуется еще немало денег. Т. е. самолет обойдется надешево, я так понял? И все это делать только для того, чтобы "впарить" "чилийцам" несколько штук? Сколько же тогда он будет стоить?  



> Я категорически против, чтобы на этом г.... летали солдаты в Украине и России.  Но если его купят какие-нибудь чилийцы , я первый поддержу эту сделку.


Уверен, что, когда "чилийцы" соберутся покупать это, как Вы выразились, г..., они обязательно обратятся к Вам, чтоб получить одобрение своего выбора.



> Против Ан-148 я ничего не имею (хотя это далеко не шедевр) и активно принимал участие в рекламной кампании этого самолета. С Ан-140 дела похуже. Ну а Ан-70 (по моему убеждению) - самая большая неудача АНТК за всю его историю.


У любого КБ бывают удачи и неудачи. Вот, например, "Булава" упорно не хочет летать. Но кто-то решил, что нужно принять на вооружение именно её-и все. Сколько еще времени и денег улетит-неизвестно. Но, вот уперлись в неё и будут доводить пока не срастется. Так и с Ан-70: захотели бы его довести до ума-довели бы, не сомневаюсь. Но вмешалась политика-и все пошло насмарку: то Россия поддерживает программу, то нет. То выходит, то заходит.

----------


## An-Z

Коллеги, давайте ближе к теме! В дальнейшем "сравнения" состоящие из критики лишь одного объекта, либо процесса прямо не связаным с темой топика будут сноситься, а авторы наказываться. Обсуждение этики высказываний коллег проводите посредством "личных сообщений", пожалуйста.

----------


## Сергей Гончаров

По п.1. см. личку.



> Если бы они совпадали, то отношение к программе со стороны РФ было бы другим.


Вообще-то я говорил о совпадении интересов в отношении А400М. Но и в отношении Ан-70 интересы Украины и России совпадают - ни той ни другой стране машина ОБЪЕКТИВНО (то есть даже если бы Ан-70 был надежным самолетом,  удовлетворяющим всем требованиям ТЗ) НЕ НУЖНА. Другое дело, что национальные интересы не всегда совпадают с государственной политикой. В этом отношении госполитика России более взвешенна - никаких обязывающих авансов в плане принятия Ан-70 на вооружение и запуска в серию в России протоколом от 18 августа сделано не было. У нас в Украине несколько другая ситуация - АНТК им. О.К. Антонова (чьи интересы, мягко говоря, отнюдь не всегда совпадают с интересами Украины) имеет очень сильное лобби в украинском парламенте и украинском госаппарате, поэтому наши ВВС, для которых принятие на вооружение Ан-70 - полная КАТАСТРОФА - вынужденны действовать опосредовано.



> Во-вторых, чтобы кому-то "впарить" Ан-70, нужно его довести до полного завершения, т.е. закончить все испытания. На это, судя по Вашим заявлениям, потребуется еще немало денег. Т. е. самолет обойдется надешево, я так понял? И все это делать только для того, чтобы "впарить" "чилийцам" несколько штук? Сколько же тогда он будет стоить?


1) 132 млн. долл. - и это не мои заявления, а вполне официальная инфа.
2) и важнее - для того чтобы "впарить" машины на таких специфических рынках, как Лат. Америка, Азия (за редким исключением) и Африка нужно грамотно "дать на лапу"  :Wink: , а вовсе не ждать завершения испытаний.  Контракты на А400М Малайзией и ЮАР вообще заключались до первого полета этой машины. 
3) Стоит будет не так уж намного и больше, нежели проглядывается сейчас: оснастка для серийного производства изготовлялась уже в ходе стоительства 2-х дополнительных опытных образцов, большая часть работ по которым уже профинансирована. 



> Уверен, что, когда "чилийцы" соберутся покупать это, как Вы выразились, г..., они обязательно обратятся к Вам, чтоб получить одобрение своего выбора.


Конечно не обратятся  - на рынке "латиносов" я занимался только беспилотниками, да и то уже давно бросил  :Smile:  .



> У любого КБ бывают удачи и неудачи. Вот, например, "Булава" упорно не хочет летать. Но кто-то решил, что нужно принять на вооружение именно её-и все. Сколько еще времени и денег улетит-неизвестно. Но, вот уперлись в неё и будут доводить пока не срастется. Так и с Ан-70: захотели бы его довести до ума-довели бы, не сомневаюсь. Но вмешалась политика-и все пошло насмарку: то Россия поддерживает программу, то нет. То выходит, то заходит.


Так а СМЫСЛ в доведении Ан-70 "до ума" любой ценой?
И как может вопрос, касающийся  крупной программы военно-технического сотрудничества быть неполитическим?? 
Кстати Россия действует тут достаточно грамотно - подождала, пока в Киеве станут попокладистей и за 66 млн. у.е. получает полный пакет интеллектуальной собственности на Ан-70 и Д-27. С точки зрения наших (украинских) интересов предпочтительней было бы, если бы Москва официально вышла из проекта.

----------


## Сергей Гончаров

Вовчек, у Вас очень странный подход к делу. Вам предъявляется аргумент - несоответствие Ан-70 ТЗ. Вы - а вот Як-130... (кстати, подтвержения сведений о том, что "они даже 6500 не выдержали" до сих пор ждем-с :) ). 
Вам говорят - испытания Ан-70 затягиваються. Вы - а вот испытания Ил-76МФ...
Это несерьезно. Пример из юридической области - ни одни суд не признает в качестве аргумента довод в духе "а вот другие тоже".
Мне не интересно, чем руководствовался г-н Михайлов. Тем более, что АНТК тоже далеко не "белое и пушистое". Просто на фирме немного отвыкли от ситуации, когда ее бьют ее же оружием. Мне интересно, подлинны или сфальсифицированны аргументы г-на Михайлова. Ибо даже "заказное" дело может базироваться на подлинных доказательствах.
Кроме того, в Вашей системе аргументации без ответа остаеться ГЛАВНЫЙ вопрос - ЗАЧЕМ Ан-70 ВТА Украины и России (даже если бы он полностью соответствовал ТЗ)??

----------


## alex5573

> Ну не верю я в общечеловеческие ценности!  В национальных интересах и Украины и России провал программы А400М - соответственно, буду очень рад, если это произойдет.
> 
> Были 4 версии - ошибка пилотирования (принятая в конечном итоге), благинизм, сбой в работе СУ, разрушение оперения. Я не беру на себя смелость утверждать что-то окончательно ибо не владею ни достаточной подготовкой ни достаточной информацией, но утверждать, что не связанные (и даже нек-рые связанные) с АНТК специалисты в официальной версии сомневались и сомневаються, могу вполне.
> 
> Да.


74-ка оказалась впереди 70-ки на развороте по большому радиусу, и вместо того, чтобы увеличить скорость и круто развернуться 74-ка уменьшила скорость. Удар был на трети высоты киля в заднюю кромку примерно на трети полуразмаха. А дальше о композитах. Киль (композитный) срезало и все гидросистемы выплюнули жижу. Без жижи машина не управляема.
Т.е. отсутствие навыков полёта в строю как причина и критическое место конструкции как усугубление.

----------


## Сергей Гончаров

> ...отсутствие навыков полёта в строю как причина и критическое место конструкции как усугубление.


Там был еще некий момент, на который комиссия, насколько я понимаю,  не обратила должного внимания. Еще ДО столкновения экипаж Ан-70 доложил (и это было зафиксированно средствами объективного контроля) о внезапном возникновении сильного скольжения. Почему оно возникло и насколько это оказало влияние на развитие событий - вопрос так и остался открытым.

----------


## alex5573

> Там был еще некий момент, на который комиссия, насколько я понимаю,  не обратила должного внимания. Еще ДО столкновения экипаж Ан-70 доложил (и это было зафиксированно средствами объективного контроля) о внезапном возникновении сильного скольжения. Почему оно возникло и насколько это оказало влияние на развитие событий - вопрос так и остался открытым.


Извиняюсь за долгое молчание. Я не зря упомянул о композитах. Ссылка на "объктивный контроль" неправомерна. Был испытательный полёт и вес КЗА перевалил за 4 тонны. Так что писалось не на один на порядок больше, чем пишет "Тестер" или что либо другое. При  ударе на 70-ке перегрузка была минимальной (хрупкость композитов). Не знаю, о каком контроле говорит Гончаров, но скольжение развилось после потери давления во всех ГС. И в заключение, я не знаю ни одного работающего в авиации, который пожелал бы кому-либо разбиться. А с 1970 года я с удовольствием смотрю на эти "железяные" и "полотняные" птички, т.е. работаю давно. На этом прощаюсь.

----------


## AntropovSergei

> Действительно хороши! Особенно девчонки! Завидую


Mig, может вы не в ту сторону смотрите? ;)
Украина давным-давно получает сало и другие продукты с Белоруссии.
Сибирское сало же - я люблю толщиной в ширину ладони (~ 10 см)  с чередующимися слоями мяса. Супер с горчицей или хреновиной!!!
И девушки на Руси гораздо красивее :)
Нафик нам чужого "добра" не надо.

Насчет Ан-70 уже написано ранее - это конкурент российским разработкам.
Украина - это совсем не дружественное России государство.
Чего еще обсасывать?
Вообще история как с газопроводами - кормили-поили Украину за счет российских пенсионеров, были хорошие. Сказали "нет" - так поднялся шум :(

----------


## Геннадий

Согласен с автором статьи.
Хотелось бы только добавить, что нужно смотреть на ситуацию как с политической стороны, так и с финансовой. Если по полит.соображениям русские этот самолет не хотят, то Украина проект не потянет. Нужно считать, сколько потенциально страна может таких самолетов реализовать, скажем, в ближайшие 10-15 лет. Европе они не нужны. Это - без вопросов. Это - тоже самое, как впаривать Эрбасу Сухой супер джет. Остаются вечные друзья СНГ - Иран, Куба и т.д.

Те, кто просит у правительства (не важно Украины или России) деньги на продолжение проекта, думается, далеки от экономики. Любой проект должен иметь завершение. Завершением такого проекта, как мне кажется, это должна быть прибыль (компании -разработчику, государству, как основному акционеру). Разработал новую машину, вложил деньги, произвел, вернул затраченные средства, обновил авиапарк страны, продал что-то на внешний рынок, заработал сколько-то (лучше-больше) прибыли. Так кажется? 
Иначе какой смысл потратить 15-20 лет на разработку, потом выпустить 10-15 машин, и - все...??? Возьмите Ту-154, С-130, Dash-8/Q-series. Все - удачные проекты. А ведь есть и другие... Думаю, лучше остановить проект, потратив на него, скажем, 2 млрд. долларов (например, безотносительно к Ан-70), и понять, что все, дальше хватит. Проект не имеет перспективы. Чем понять тоже самое, но уже потратив 5 млрд. и еще несколько лет.

Боря Ельцин сказал... Ну и что? Президент не обязан разбираться в таких мелочах, как новый тип самолета. Ему показали красивый пропеллер, вот он и сказал. ВВП вон тоже сказал как-то на МАКСе, показывая на Беркут, что это - истребитель 5-го поколения. Он же не сам это придумал. Просто какие-то дяди ему это шепнули на ухо.

----------


## Сергей Гончаров

> Извиняюсь за долгое молчание. Я не зря упомянул о композитах. Ссылка на "объктивный контроль" неправомерна. Был испытательный полёт и вес КЗА перевалил за 4 тонны. Так что писалось не на один на порядок больше, чем пишет "Тестер" или что либо другое. При  ударе на 70-ке перегрузка была минимальной (хрупкость композитов). Не знаю, о каком контроле говорит Гончаров, но скольжение развилось после потери давления во всех ГС. И в заключение, я не знаю ни одного работающего в авиации, который пожелал бы кому-либо разбиться. А с 1970 года я с удовольствием смотрю на эти "железяные" и "полотняные" птички, т.е. работаю давно. На этом прощаюсь.


Давно не заглядывал, но все же вдогонку: ДО столкновения Максимов выдал в эфир дословно следующее - "У меня развивается  сильное  скольжение!. Эта фраза была записана, в частности, и бортовым регистратором Ан-72 сопровождения. Хронометраж - 7 секунд ДО столкновения. Вот так-то...  :Cool:

----------


## ezup

Ребята! Не знаю...сюда или не сюда я со своей информацией. Если что удалите.
Просто совпало. У нас в Твери готовят 4 стоянки, разговоры идут об Ан-70. Хотя по данным прессы еще не построен ни один самолет. Что то рано тут все зашевелились.

Вот сегодняшняя информация с Ленты.ру.

*Россия приобрела первый транспортник Ан-70*



Министерство обороны России купило первый военно-транспортный самолет Ан-70, строящийся на киевском авиазаводе "Авиант". Об этом, как сообщает "Интерфакс", заявил президент компании "Мотор Сич" Вячеслав Богуслаев. В настоящее время украинское предприятие занимается сборкой двух Ан-70, первоначально заказанных Министерством обороны Украины. "Именно один из этих двух самолетов Минобороны России закупило для себя", - пояснил Богуслаев. Как ожидается, поставки Ан-70 начнутся в 2013 году.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Ну это пока со слов Богуслаева, хотя Ваши данные косвенно подтверждают его заявление. 
Так что поживем - увидим ))
В любом случае, стоянки готовить еще рановато. Наверное ))))

----------


## ezup

Ну по крайней мере Ан-22 убрали со стоянок вместе с контейнерами и десантным оборудованием.
Будем ждать 2013 года. Самое интересное, что летчики с соседнего полка Ил-76, сейчас стараются перебраться любыми путями в отдельную эскадрилью Ан-22!
Значит Тверь должна первыми получить Ан-70!

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Самое интересное, что летчики с соседнего полка Ил-76, сейчас стараются перебраться любыми путями в отдельную эскадрилью Ан-22!
> Значит Тверь должна первыми получить Ан-70!


Это что ж получается... Ан-22 будут менять на Ан-70? ))

----------


## ezup

Ну по последним данным так и получается. Тем более, сейчас Ан-22 по 50 часов всего продление дают. Сейчас один летает. Пять стоят по рессурсам и 2 в кап ремонте в Иваново.

Ан-22 №329 в ремонт


Ну а это знаменитый тверской "Попугай" бортовой номер №309.

----------


## ezup

*Второй Ан-70*


*Кабина самолета Ан-70*


*Оригинальные винты Ан-70*


*Грузовая кабина Ан-70. По объему почти такая же как у Ан-22*


Ну и небольшое видео.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9d4oe...layer_embedded

----------


## Pit

К 2013 году? В Киеве 2 недостроенных Ан-70, крылья для которых ещё не выкуплены у ТАПОиЧ. После того, как эти комплекты используют, других в обозримом будущем не предвидится, бо ТАПОиЧ закрывается, а о покупке оснастки или изготовлении её с нуля новостей пока не поступало. Да и с этими двумя вопрос открыт, хватит ли наглости у антоновцев продать их второй раз, кинув родное МО?(повторно приведу ссылку):
http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2009/11/30/186087.html
Четыре стоянки? Я скорее поверю, что речь идёт о 76МД-90А, он же 476 ульяновской постройки.

----------

